# URGENT - needing high-resolution images of Agouti mice



## HMerrill73 (May 7, 2015)

Hi all,

I'm hoping someone can help! I'm an image researcher working on a film on epigenetics that has a segment on Agouti mice. I need to find high-resolution images of one fat yellow mouse on a plain background, see attached as an example:









And one thinner brown mouse on a plain background, see example:









If you have images that you took, that you are the copyright holder of, please get in touch as soon as possible, and also feel free to email me offlist at [email protected]. I would so appreciate it! And, we can list your name in the credits of the film.

Thanks so much for your help!
Heather


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Would a deeper yellow/reddish mouse do for the fat one?


----------



## HMerrill73 (May 7, 2015)

Thank you so much for getting back to me! I appreciate it! Unfortunately it does need to be a yellow mouse-- I'm afraid yellowish/reddish won't work for our purposes. But I so appreciate your response!


----------



## reeserueryn (Apr 13, 2015)

Okay no problem. Good luck!


----------

